# Rrr



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought I would post this. I had my first experience with RRR recently and I must say. Quality products and SUPER FAST SHIPPING. I sent my money off on Friday and recieved my car today which is Thursday. I figured at least 2 weeks but less than a week thats GGGGRRRRRREEEEEEAAATT!!!!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

How does it run? What wheels and tires did it come with? Do they roll smoothly?

I'm due to order some wheels from RRR myself.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I ordered the 32 Ford Pickup with the slimline chassis and just the stock wheels. Haven't got it put together yet. But definetly will get it together tonight.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats a nice truck, I wish someone else would produce it.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Lol*



sethndaddy said:


> thats a nice truck, I wish someone else would produce it.


:lol: 
No comment...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> thats a nice truck, I wish someone else would produce it.


Alright I'll ask. Why someone else?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Alright I'll ask. Why someone else?


Because someone else would more than likely make it at a much lower cost. 
RRR makes great stuff, but the price is too much. Randy.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

if your slimline chassis runs a bit sloppy. Try some thunderbrushes, you can get them at Neil's Wheels and NCPHobbies. Those chassis can be a little tricky. Some run great, some needs tweaking. 

I'm also due for an RRR order. I tried calling yesterday but I got his machine.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Alright I'll ask. Why someone else?


Personal dealing's I had with Phil, I won't get into flaming him.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have purchased several items on different occasions from Phil and always found his pricing to be fair for the quality delivered. I appreciate the offerings from Phil and recognize that this is at best a side line for him. I hope he doesn't tire of the pressures of delivering to unrealistic expectations... I don't believe Bruce Gavins will be doing any further work based upon his recent medical condition and the lack of sympathy from the community. 
If you find RRR to be unreasonable, take your business elsewhere. Such is the way of the free market.

My .02 cents... or no sense... you decide.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got my pickup together fits together very easily with very little work. The slimline chassis excellent condition. Can't beat the buy on that. I will definetly buy from the again.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pics?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

RRR is by no means a sideline for Phil.This is a full time business and has been working at it for years.He has designed and made some great cars over the years.Phil if you want me to keep going you'll have to send more money.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Phil Pignon*

Phil is one of the nicest guys to deal with in this hobby. I've been buying from him for over 5 years. He offers many items for the collector, modeler, and racer. His latest NURORA offerings are excellent. Fortunately, he is one of many I've had the pleasure of dealing with, many of whom are Hobby Talk members.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I agree Phil is one of the nicest guys in this hobby. I'm hoping he's at the Midwest Slot Show in November. I'm needing some Thunderjet body parts to complete some T-Jets I have. I like to see and talk directly to the person I do buisness with. Plus my cheap butt doesn't want to pay shippng. Randy.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> I agree Phil is one of the nicest guys in this hobby. I'm hoping he's at the Midwest Slot Show in November. I'm needing some Thunderjet body parts to complete some T-Jets I have. I like to see and talk directly to the person I do buisness with. Plus my cheap butt doesn't want to pay shippng. Randy.


Where is the Midwest Slot Show held?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The St. Louis Show is November 4th. Orlando Gardens Banquet Center in south St. Louis County. More details on the sponsors websties:
HO Racing Association - St. Louis (HORA-STL) www.HORA-STL.com 
HO Hot Rod Association (HOHRA) www.geocities.com/HOHRA2004
Gateway Slot Racing Association (GSRA) www.geocities.com/gsra.geo
hojoe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

cagee said:


> Where is the Midwest Slot Show held?


MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
HIGHLAND PARK RECREATION CENTER
2450 LINCOLN STREET
HIGHLAND, INDIANA


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. I plan on hitting the one in St. Louis in November for sure.


----------

